# Split open chest! Help my bird



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

One of my guys returned on Sunday 4 hours after the others and I could see he had some "loose" feathers on his chest. As soon as he trapped I grabbed him up and did a look over...found his chest skin split open exposing tissue below...bleeding had stoped. I have seperated him into a small cage in my garage(warmer) and have been treating him with a peroxide wipe/dab once a day and spraying bactine on twice daily. He is eating and drinking...still vocal and was able to make it home...I'm concerned about the skin bieng able to reclose/heal without some "help". Any help will be appreciated greatly.


Thanks 
Jason Wirth and Falcore


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Is its crop intact?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Someone tell him HOW to pull the skin together and Superglue it. Without glueing his finger also.


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

I've glued myself back together more than once, suppose I could do it with a bird as well...as for its crop, I have not checked, just look down its mouth? It is still pooping, no blood.


----------



## links (Apr 27, 2010)

if his crop is intact, lay the bird on his back, using your thumb and index finger close the wound. and apply instant coffee till the blood clots, still holding the wound shut, apply a gauze pad followed by medical tape around the bird,(tight but not to tight) so that the bird can move its wings. remove tape and gauze pad in two weeks. and in two weeks from then, remove coffee cast by rubbing lightly with warm water. I have used this method for 17 years, on pigeons. survival rate for me 90%. its faster and less stressful for the bird. good luck!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

when i get big wounds like that i don't close them, i flush with diluted chlorhexidine twice a day, and give oral baytril till it's healed completely


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

if you can drive him here at my house i can stitch him up send me pm for my number. im about half hour from you. im in san diego


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes...if shallow, and not involving the Crop or exposing internal Organs, simply get it all clean with dilute peroxide or dilute antiboptics in saline...once clean, bring ends together and suture or glue or tape...apply Silvasulfaidazine Ointment or even Neosporin there-after, all should be well. Optionally considering a systemic antibiotic as well.


----------

